# Fitzy's Glacier White 2016 Audi S3 Build - TAG Motorsports



## Lokius (Sep 29, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Oaksandnix1 (Apr 26, 2012)

🏻 🏻 those seats! What made you go with an S3 over an .:R or something else comparable? I'm currently pre-shopping around for an AWD vehicle in this class as my next vehicle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokius (Sep 29, 2008)

VW wasn't offering any deals on the GOLF R and I preferred the look and features of the S3. I like the way the S3 looks a lot better than the M235i or the CLA45 so I went with it!



Oaksandnix1 said:


> 🏻 🏻 those seats! What made you go with an S3 over an .:R or something else comparable? I'm currently pre-shopping around for an AWD vehicle in this class as my next vehicle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokius (Sep 29, 2008)

*Some more detailed photos!*

Edited


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking great, love those black wheels with the white. Got to get me some black wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks great ! , very clean looking , are the emblems Satin black ? they are a perfect looking match for the wheels.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Fitzy, congratulations the S3 looks fantastic. 
After seeing your car I may have to put the white 
near the top of my color choices. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

great start! your car looks fantastic


----------



## GoOrMove (Sep 24, 2003)

*Stock wheels...*

Hey there... wondering if you are up for a wheel trade for the stockers.
Let me know when you have a sec.

Car looks great... love the white S3!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Car looks great! Congrats!!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good! Question about that steering wheel...I've been planning on pulling the trigger on it, but wanted to be able to switch the emblem from RS3 to S3 as I have a weird thing about the wrong emblem anywhere on the car. Does it look like that emblem is the same size so that it could be swapped?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats in your awesome car! I love those wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokius (Sep 29, 2008)

Alloy07 said:


> Looks great ! , very clean looking , are the emblems Satin black ? they are a perfect looking match for the wheels.


Thank you! Yes they are satin black


----------

